

Show HN: hipchan, an anonymous sharing site built with 1 page js - Charuru

URL: http://hipchan.com/<p>The story: after seeing this on HN http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=1940089 and seeing a comment about 4chan, I decided that I could build something that embraces the 4chan idea. Even though the story today is 'social' I really think that anonymity will continue to have a place in future communities.<p>It was supposed to be a weekend hack, and it was! 95% of the features were worked out in the weekend following, but somehow testing lasted till today...<p>Primary feature: The ability to have * boards.
For example: http://hipchan.com/#hn<p>The Tech: Mongolab/jquery/pusherapp
There's only 1 html page and everything is done via ajax.<p>For the niche I'm targeting/Branding: Still a little uncertain how that's going to work out or how it'll be in general. Advice on this would be great.<p>You should try out the site:
http://hipchan.com/
======
Charuru
Clickable: <http://hipchan.com/>

